# First deer



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got my first deer today at 7:00am. It was a 6 point with very heavy tines.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats....You will always remember te first one!!!


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice going! Lets here the story.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats. 308!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. :beer:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats. that's a perty one. 
since its your first one i would seriously look into hanging it on the wall.
if not a shoulder mount. then at least a horn mount. because in 20 years you will look at it and all of the bigger ones you have hanging around. and think that little thing. *



NOW THAT WAS A WONDERFUL DAY.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Me and my dad walked into the woods at about 6:45. We got to our spot and I layed my gun up against a tree. I then started to take my fanny pack off and outta the corner of my eye I saw a deer walking quartering towards me. I got on my knees and grabbed my gun. I got him at about 50 yards. hit in front of one shoulder and out the other. He dropped in his tracks. Was no heart or lungs left.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats to ya!!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the nice buck... you put my first deer to shame.


----------

